# Where in the world is Clynder



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Has the boy dropped off the face of the earth???

Havent seen a post from him in a while


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

peek-a-boo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. . . . . . . . . . .





you scared me.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Fireline20 said:


> Has the boy dropped off the face of the earth???
> 
> Havent seen a post from him in a while


somewhere between the hook and the lead!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*hes back*

must be raising them fiddlers again


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

deano said:


> must be raising them fiddlers again


hardest part is catchin em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

WB;

Tell us a good one.


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

clinder said:


> hardest part is catchin em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have to agree on this one


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

allaroundfishin said:


> Have to agree on this one


XXX


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

I got some thinking about trying Saturday


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

63 sat 72 sun. where at


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

around tybee somewhere the spots i know you need a yak.


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

clinder said:


> hardest part is catchin em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i know your right


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

deano. I keep tryin to get ray over for some sheepshead fishin on the pier. maybe you can help this year> we gotta find some way to drag em outta that right corner!!!


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*ray*



clinder said:


> deano. I keep tryin to get ray over for some sheepshead fishin on the pier. maybe you can help this year> we gotta find some way to drag em outta that right corner!!!


yea it might do him some good to move around a little. but you know ray he stays put and dont move but good luck trying


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

deano said:


> yea it might do him some good to move around a little. but you know ray he stays put and dont move but good luck trying


o yea im game on the nasty little theives would love to catch my first one cant give and have to hold your mouth right


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

*The Corner*

HEY MAN THAT CORNER HAS BEEN ALLFUL GOOD TO ME OVER THE YEARS, BUT I CAN BE TALKED INTO A FEW THINGS. DEANO YOU SEEM TO LIKE IT THERE TOOWE HAVE HAD A LOT OF GOOD TIMES FROM THAT LITTLE CORNER. THIS IS THE YEAR I BRANCH OUT IF YOU ARE GAME.

SEE YOU BOTH AROUND MAY.

DEAN I WENT TO CHEROKEE TODAY.
CAUGHT

CRAPPIE
LM BASS
STRIPPERS
ONE BIG BLUE CAT
ROCKFISH

IT RAINED ABOUT ALL DAY, BUT HAD A BLAST.

RETURNED HOME WITH 4 PUPPIES. SOMEONE SET THEM OUT ON THE LAKE BANK IN A BOX. COULD NOT BELIEVE THAT SOME WOULD BE SO CRUEL. IT HAS BEEN DOWN IN THE SINGLE DIGITS THE LAST 3 NIGHTS. NOT A VERY BRIGHT PERSON. LEFT HER SHIPPING ADDRESS ON THE BOX. WILL CALL HUMANE SOCITEY TOMORROW. FIX THEIR A%$S. BUT THE PUPS ARE IN A WARM HOUSE NOW.


----------

